# Opera on open real tape........



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I'm beginning a collection of operas on, to me, the most elegant recording media, reel to reel tapes. Tonight I won this:









sealed in original wrap for 45+ years

.....and already in the mail, I have coming:









Can't wait to spin this stuff!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice! Enjoy!:tiphat:


----------

